# Gas cylinders



## gbridgman (Aug 24, 2010)

Anybody know about the regulations relating to the carrying of gas cylinders in cars? I'm getting conflicting stories about the legality of doing this.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

gbridgman said:


> Anybody know about the regulations relating to the carrying of gas cylinders in cars? I'm getting conflicting stories about the legality of doing this.



I'm not 100% but I believe you cant carry more than two in a car!??

Jo xxx


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

My local garage won't sell them to anyone in a car if the GC are taking a coffee break there-so I think it may be illegal to carry explosive substances in your car.Let's face it-if you had an accident with a full gas cylinder it would not be funny.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

zilly said:


> My local garage won't sell them to anyone in a car if the GC are taking a coffee break there-so I think it may be illegal to carry explosive substances in your car.Let's face it-if you had an accident with a full gas cylinder it would not be funny.



Very true, I never like going to the garage and getting one. We have a delivery lorry that comes round, but he seems to be a bit irregular and unreliable

Jo xxx


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

I've never even thought about it - I regularly buy 3 from the gas depot - they never seem to mind. If a car with a couple of cylinders is going to go bang in an accident, what about the big delivery lorries?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jojo said:


> I'm not 100% but I believe you cant carry more than two in a car!??
> 
> Jo xxx


I've just scanned some Spanish forums and there is a lot of uncertainty but a couple of people said the same as you - maximum 2 x 15 kg bombonas.

We get ours delivered, much easier! Phone them before midday and they come round by teatime.


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

I don't think for a moment the gas lorry would make it down my track!!!! Up here they don't deliver in the campo-in the towns there is no problem.
Someone said to me that you are meant to have a sign on your car for hazardous substances................??
One of my main dreads is one of those big gas lorries having an accident-can't even start to think about it.


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

I never carry more than two, normally laid on their side on the floor, one each side, between the back seat and the backs of the front seats with a cushion wedged in to hold them tight if needs be.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

gbridgman said:


> Anybody know about the regulations relating to the carrying of gas cylinders in cars? I'm getting conflicting stories about the legality of doing this.


Sounds daft, but have you tried asking the people who are selling them?

Presumably if it were illegal, they would be liable too?


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

littleredrooster said:


> I never carry more than two, normally laid on their side on the floor, one each side, between the back seat and the backs of the front seats with a cushion wedged in to hold them tight if needs be.


That will get a heavy fine if seen by the Guardia, they/it must be secured (note secured) in the boot.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

playamonte said:


> That will get a heavy fine if seen by the Guardia, they/it must be secured (note secured) in the boot.


& only transported in an upright position.


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm in the UK but I remember reading something some time ago about you can't transport petrol in a can in the boot etc if driving in a tunnel! I would ahve thought the same would apply to GAS and maybe also in Spain.

I found this stated on a website referring to Spain etc..



> Warning: The majority of gas bottles have unprotected valves. In an accident they could quite easily be broken off liberating voluminous clouds of butane gas. *Transportation of the red gas bottles commonly in use by cars is illegal.* The more modern stainless steel cylinders whose valves are protected may safely be transported and to do so is not an offence. Suffice to say that little attention is paid to this law.


I haven't posted the link as there is very annoying music playing when the site opens lol
These are the gas bottles displayed with the info.. Note images not to scale with each other!
















Personally I would never transport the orange/red one, you never know it might have had a few knocks in the past and wouldn't take much to break it off and then you would be history :flame:
The red/orange bottle looks such an old design so maybe not in use any more! (I would hope)


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Muddy said:


> I'm in the UK but I remember reading something some time ago about you can't transport petrol in a can in the boot etc if driving in a tunnel! I would ahve thought the same would apply to GAS and maybe also in Spain.
> 
> I found this stated on a website referring to Spain etc..
> 
> ...


Only in use by the millions !!


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

ooops, put my foot in that one lol


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

So the lady at the depot who watches me load my three bottles loose and on their sides into my boot should really say something shouldn't she!


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

Muddy said:


> I'm in the UK but I remember reading something some time ago about you can't transport petrol in a can in the boot etc if driving in a tunnel! I would ahve thought the same would apply to GAS and maybe also in Spain.
> 
> I found this stated on a website referring to Spain etc..
> 
> ...


Judging by what I've seen in my own area, the red cylinders seem to be rapidly being phased out, so it's good to know that we are ok with the silver ones.


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

Well that links with the fact that my garage won't let me put gas cylinders in my car if the Guardia are there.


----------



## sensationalfrog (Mar 31, 2010)

are they not just 2 different companies,repsol and cespa?


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

sensationalfrog said:


> are they not just 2 different companies,repsol and cespa?


Yes - that's what I think. 

Does anyone know if it's possible/easy to switch from one to the other? I would like to change if the running costs are the same but as I have twelve bottles I would have to take the cost of changing into consideration.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

jimenato said:


> Yes - that's what I think.
> 
> Does anyone know if it's possible/easy to switch from one to the other? I would like to change if the running costs are the same but as I have twelve bottles I would have to take the cost of changing into consideration.


I don't know if there's a difference with business use but 3 of my cyls, I obtained from repsol under contract , the other 2 came from elswhere. The price of the small cyls. is exactly the same as it is set by the government, It's just availability around here for cepsa, they are far harder to find a supplier except for their garages. Repsol supplier comes here once week so is far easier.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> I don't know if there's a difference with business use but 3 of my cyls, I obtained from repsol under contract , the other 2 came from elswhere. The price of the small cyls. is exactly the same as it is set by the government, It's just availability around here for cepsa, they are far harder to find a supplier except for their garages. Repsol supplier comes here once week so is far easier.


Mine have come from all over the place - I have no contracts or other bits of paper at all. 

It would seem sensible for the companies to make it easy to change to their product, unless of course they are running a cartel


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

jimenato said:


> Mine have come from all over the place - I have no contracts or other bits of paper at all.
> 
> It would seem sensible for the companies to make it easy to change to their product, unless of course they are running a cartel


What you need to do is get some silver cepsa ones then you'll be able to change them for full ones. Basically it is a cartel, but a legal one , as the gov. fixes the price they can charge for the small cyls. the other sizes are unregulated & much dearer.

Repsol: resultados, dividendos, informacion corporativa, Antonio Brufau y directivos - repsol.com

CEPSA -Precios de gas envasado


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

sensationalfrog said:


> are they not just 2 different companies,repsol and cespa?


No. CEPSA are phasing out the orange ones and replacing them with the lightweight silver ones, but there are still lots of orange ones in circulation. 

In our area, Repsol only do the orange ones.

So, who uses butano and who uses propano? and why?


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Cepsa sell the aluminum (silver) gas bottles that are slightly cheaper, but slightly lower pressure.
Repsol sell the steel (orange) gas bottles that are currently 13.60e (?), but contain slightly more gas as they are at a higher pressure.

If you have any bottles & no contract then you hold them illegally, should you have an incident at home then I guess your insurance company would like to know why you had them on site (note I said guess)

As far as I know both company's will exchange each others bottles.

To obtain a contract with Repsol visit a Repsol shop (in most big towns) who will register you place as being allowed to hold bottles & how many.
This will involve an inspection by a technician to check if the appliances are safe & you have the correct ventilation fitted in case of leakage.

Cepsa I simply paid 5e (?) at our local supplier for a form/certificate, but they did ask if I had a Repsol contract. Exchanged 2 orange for 2 silver at this time.

Propane will flow/burn at much lower temperatures.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

playamonte said:


> Cepsa sell the aluminum (silver) gas bottles that are slightly cheaper, but slightly lower pressure.
> Repsol sell the steel (orange) gas bottles that are currently 13.60e (?), but contain slightly more gas as they are at a higher pressure.
> 
> If you have any bottles & no contract then you hold them illegally, should you have an incident at home then I guess your insurance company would like to know why you had them on site (note I said guess)
> ...


They'll also charge you for the inspection & issuing a gas certificate which has to be renewed every 5 ( ?) years. 

With the insurance , I'm sure that in the event of a big claim they'll ask . When I changed house insurers, not only did they want to know that I had gas certs; but also that it had been re-wired, re-plumbed & I had to supply photos of the house from all angles & to include all outbuildings ! I think this was because it is an old cortijo.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> They'll also charge you for the inspection & issuing a gas certificate which has to be renewed every 5 ( ?) years.
> 
> With the insurance , I'm sure that in the event of a big claim they'll ask . When I changed house insurers, not only did they want to know that I had gas certs; but also that it had been re-wired, re-plumbed & I had to supply photos of the house from all angles & to include all outbuildings ! I think this was because it is an old cortijo.


Yes it was 50e, but this also includes any call out in the 5 years if you suspect a leak, plus of course an insurance against fauly pipes/regs & the bottles that have been inspected.
So for me that was good value.


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

gus-lopez said:


> They'll also charge you for the inspection & issuing a gas certificate which has to be renewed every 5 ( ?) years.
> 
> With the insurance , I'm sure that in the event of a big claim they'll ask . When I changed house insurers, not only did they want to know that I had gas certs; but also that it had been re-wired, re-plumbed & I had to supply photos of the house from all angles & to include all outbuildings ! I think this was because it is an old cortijo.


Three of my cylinders came with the house many moons ago, so no paperwork there.
I have never been asked any questions by insurers or anyone else.

In the event of a major fire no doubt any imaginery paperwork could have gone up in smoke, so what does the Ins.Co. do then ?

I can't imagine them conducting a major in depth investigation as to where any relevant papers may have come from five years or more previously.


----------



## rob1340 (Jun 22, 2010)

gbridgman said:


> Anybody know about the regulations relating to the carrying of gas cylinders in cars? I'm getting conflicting stories about the legality of doing this.


not sure of the legality but i took empty orange bottle to gas station in car.the attendent said not to put full one in boot,but to stand on back seat and wrap seatbelt round bottle.did this,no probs so far.

as i am commuting at min my oh had to deal with bottle.having no car she tried a taxi but they would not carry bottle.fortunately our landlord helped out.the delivery lorry seems unable to find the property.

all the best

rob.


----------

